# New Midas Cichlid not eating



## jeffyjj (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I Had a male green terror in my 50 gallon tank for a year. My wife surprised me with an orange Midas cichlid(big adult) so I had to return the Green terror to the LFS for free.

My tank is already cycled with ph between 7.2 and 7.6.Ammonia=0,Nitrite=0 and Nitrates=10ppm.Its been 3 Days my Cichlid Has not eaten anything.I tried frozen gel food form Ocean Nutrtion,NLS pellets(Sinking&Floating),Dry blood worms,Hikari(Sinking and Floating).But he is not eating any of them. 
I kept the light off for 2 days.I properly acclimated him using drip method.

Regards,


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd wait at least a week before worrying. Some fish take a while before their comfortable enough to eat and behave normally after being introduced into a new tank.


----------



## jeffyjj (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, Its been six days and he is still not eating. He has some white spots but I don't want to treat him because it would stress him out. But gradually the white spots have been disappeared.


----------



## cprings (Sep 10, 2003)

Have you done a water change since introducing him to the tank?


----------



## jeffyjj (Feb 18, 2014)

Of course ,I keep up with 35% strict weekly water changes.it's been 12 days since he has eaten anything.All the params are under control .


----------



## cprings (Sep 10, 2003)

Have the white spots disappeared completely? Did it look like ich? (tiny white spots that look like sugar or salt granules?) Or was it larger white spots? Is the midas flashing on the rocks or substrate? I would see what they were feeding him at the LFS and make sure he wasn't spoiled on live feeders. I would think at this point he would start eating though.


----------



## jeffyjj (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for your reply.I treated him with one round of Api general cure treating for parasites.Now I am using paraguard for the mild ich.He is more active now and he comes in the front.I treated some flosting pellets with garlic guard.He comes near them but he does not eat but he shows a lot of interest.I think he cannot understand those are food for him.Once again thanks for your support and help.


----------



## cprings (Sep 10, 2003)

That's great that he is more active and showing more enthusiasm. Hopefully he is getting over whatever was keeping him down. Maybe an internal and external parasite like you've treated for had him stressed. Keep up the water changes after the treatment is complete and add some melafix and some aquarium salt and prime or other dechlorinator of course with that post-treatment water change. Increasing the temperature can also expedite ridding him of ich. Keep us posted.


----------



## jeffyjj (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for your reply.I will definitely post you with the status.Is it true that these cichlids can go over a month without eating.


----------



## jeffyjj (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi guys,
Till now my midas cichild is showing no interest in eating.Today I tied the frozen gel food with a string and hanged it infront of him.He opens his mouth but does not even attempt to eat it.I am kind of worried now.Moreover he remains at the front corner of the tank always.Please help me.Is this normal for a big adult cichlid for not to eat for 2 weeks after buying them.Please help me guys.I posted this issue in this forum because the website name contained the word Cichlid.I don't want to loose him.I am not in a mood to do anything just because of him.


----------



## chris-gashead (Dec 16, 2013)

If you were treating him before, and he has become more active, then continue to treat him I say, as he may not be fully cured yet. If it is whitespot, and not all of the spots are gone, continue with the treatment.

It is not normal in my experience for a fish to not eat for 2 weeks. Try feeding him flakes, pellets, live food (shrimp etc) to see if that will get him going a little bit? Have you compared him to other Midas? Does he have a loss of colour? Does he have any obvious signs of damage? Any fungus or anything at all look out of the ordinary? Do you know how old the fish is? Perhaps he is an older fish?


----------



## jeffyjj (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for your reply.My LFS does not know anything.He is orange in color with some white color too.Treating him for white spots.No other visible signs.Params are under control with an API TEST KIT.We don't get frozen blood worms here.We only get frozen gel food from ocean nutrition.I tried three types of frozen gel food.hikari floating and sinking pellets.NLS pellets,Freeze dried blood worms and krill.He comes up but does not eat them.If he is int front and if I put in some food he tries to hide behind the drift wood


----------



## jeffyjj (Feb 18, 2014)

What if he is a old fish.


----------



## jeffyjj (Feb 18, 2014)

..here is a photo attached.Pls help me guys.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Did you find out what he was being fed beforehand? Have you tried any live foods?


----------

